

A safer, faster way to interact with in-car software - mdorazio
http://reactivetouch.net/

======
8cellos
I bet it works well, and can believe it takes less time, but it doesn't fix
the problem of drivers distraction completely. HUD's and voice control does it
better I guess. Also, soon the market will change dramatically with driverless
cars...

~~~
mdorazio
Agreed. The only thing that will solve driver distraction entirely is to
remove the need for drivers to pay attention at all. However, we're still a
good 5 years away from true self-driving cars being available, and longer than
that for mass-market versions to really gain traction. This is something that
could be available today.

~~~
8cellos
I understand you and agree it could be available today. The idea is not bad in
general, but what are the chances to convince any car company to implement it?
Minimal.

Good luck anyway!

